# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 392 : personne ne veut prendre sa place

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 392.

De plus, comme annoncé sur Twitter, la rédaction est officiellement entrée dans le XXIe siècle : grâce à une organisation nouvelle et d'une efficacité foudroyante, les articles vont désormais être publiés quelques jours seulement après leur écriture.

----------


## Franky Mikey

:WTF:

----------


## Zodex

Ah ouais, faut avouer que c'est une belle évolution là.  ::O: 
Merci !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Non mais ça va pas ? Déjà que le 7 du mois j'avais plus rien à lire en attendant le mois suivant, maintenant j'aurai déjà plus rien à lire dès le mois précédent  ::wacko:: 

Euh mais en fait merci du coup, finalement me connaissant je lirai probablement un première fois sur le site dans le courant du mois, et je vous relirai tranquillou en début de mois sur papier doux au toucher.

Zuzu (oui), tu nous le colles où ton troll anti Rouen ce mois-ci ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Taï Lolo

Pour Noël : le nom de famille du héros de No More Heroes, c'est Touchdown pas Shutdown.

----------


## Noel Malware

Ahlalalalaa, je corrige sur le site, désolé...

[EDIT] C'est corrigé, merci. Je ne vois qu'une explication : l'effet Trump.

----------


## Zodex

Coucou !

Y aura-t-il un test de Lovecraft's Untold Stories ? Ou, pour poser la question autrement, Lovecraft's Untold Stories mérite-il un test dans CPC ?  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## KophiL

> Zuzu (oui), tu nous le colles où ton troll anti Rouen ce mois-ci ?


C'est plus la peine. Ca n'a pas tellement réagi sur celui avec les nazis, et ça va être difficile de faire mieux (ou pire, selon).

----------


## Izual

De quoi, j'ai trollé sur les nazis ?

Pour Rouen, inutile de me questionner, je n'ai pas de quota, je ne suis qu'un messager au service de la vérité. Les dieux du factuel me donnent l'inspiration anti-rouennaise et je m'exécute, c'est tout.

----------


## KophiL

> De quoi, j'ai trollé sur les nazis ?


Nan, sur Rouen, "_[...]  que même les nazis ont jugé inutile de raser_" (N°389, p24). 

Faut dire que c'était le test de Fallout 76, tu étais remonté comme un coucou suisse...  ::P:

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

Attentioon : c'est "Stefan Zweig" dans l'article sur wargroove. Une pensée pour tous les innocents qui chercheraient son livre au rayon des S.

----------


## cri1305

Dites, je viens de le recevoir, et comme j'ai des choses à dire, j'ai essayé de répondre au sondage. 
C'est moi, ou c'est buggué, ce truc ? On me parle de HS de 2014 (alors que les propals parlait d'un HS de 2018), on me pose des questions sur des trucs que j'ai pas fait (genre des questions sur le Ulule, alors que je n'ai pas participé.. je sais, c'est pas bô, mais je suis un gros vilain).
Bon, j'ai abandonné. 

Et vous ?

----------


## Izual

J'ai vérifié vite fait et ça a l'air d'aller. J'ai remonté l'info au cas où.

----------


## Noel Malware

> Attentioon : c'est "Stefan Zweig" dans l'article sur wargroove. Une pensée pour tous les innocents qui chercheraient son livre au rayon des S.


C'est corrigé sur le site. Malheureusement, sur le papier, cette erreur, comme ma honte, ne s'effacera jamais...

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est corrigé sur le site. Malheureusement, sur le papier, cette erreur, comme ma honte, ne s'effacera jamais...


Si vous (ou des gentils lecteurs même pas rémunérés pour ça, ahah les pigeons  ::ninja::  ) constatez des coquilles à la publi sur le site, y a pas moyen d'arriver chez l'imprimeur en dérapage à la Starsky et Hutch et de hurler "STOPPEZ LES ROTATIVES §§§" pour corriger (ou de leur envoyer un email mais on perd un peu de l'esprit CPC) ?
Ou c'est forcément trop tard ?

----------


## Zerger

Je dirais que c'est forcément trop cher

----------


## Jul Marston

Au moins, on sait que Malware a vu  *La cité de la peur* et sûrement pas qu’une fois en colo quand il avait 15 ans...

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Si vous (ou des gentils lecteurs même pas rémunérés pour ça, ahah les pigeons  ) constatez des coquilles à la publi sur le site, y a pas moyen d'arriver chez l'imprimeur en dérapage à la Starsky et Hutch et de hurler "STOPPEZ LES ROTATIVES §§§" pour corriger (ou de leur envoyer un email mais on perd un peu de l'esprit CPC) ?
> Ou c'est forcément trop tard ?


On peut encore débarquer en dérapage devant toutes les maisons de la presse et brandir des stylos en hurlant "Où sont les Canard PC ?!!!!" et faire les corrections à la main.

----------


## PG 13

Sinon on peut arriver sans dérapage devant la rédaction, s' infiltrer façon Solid Snake, attraper Noel dans un coin, lui apprendre la vie et la hauteur de nos exigences, lui expliquer qu' il n' y aura qu' un avertissement et le remettre délicatement sur son fauteuil de joueur si il ne s' est pas décomposé pendant l' expérience puis repartir sans le moindre bruit comme des putains de ninjas.... c' est de loin l' option la moins chère, la plus rapide et la plus efficace.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai attaqué le CPC 392 dans le métro, il y a une heure et demie.
Il y a environ une heure et quart, j'ai commencé à chantonner du Desireless, dans ma tête. Ça ne ressort pas.
Il y a une demi-heure, je chantonnais encore le refrain. Je connais juste assez des paroles pour reconnaître les références dans l'article, pas assez pour chanter un couplet.
Il y a une minute...
Voyage, voyage, la lala lala



Spoiler Alert! 


*Izual, enfoiré*









L'IA de civ6  ::XD::

----------


## Jul Marston

> J'ai attaqué le CPC 392 dans le métro


ah la la, l’insécurité dans les transports en commun...

----------


## TiNitro

> J'ai attaqué le CPC 392 dans le métro, il y a une heure et demie.
> Il y a environ une heure et quart, j'ai commencé à chantonner du Desireless, dans ma tête. Ça ne ressort pas.
> Il y a une demi-heure, je chantonnais encore le refrain. Je connais juste assez des paroles pour reconnaître les références dans l'article, pas assez pour chanter un couplet.
> Il y a une minute...
> Voyage, voyage, la lala lala
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


héhé. En même temps c'est vieux ce truc, donc soit Izual l'a découvert récemment aet a été stupéfait par la profondeur des paroles, .... soit il est vachement vieux en fait  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens de finir l'article sur métro (non pas dans le métro). Pas une seule référence à Stalker dans l'article ?

C'est très surprenant comme absence de référence, même si ce n'est pas le même studio de développement il a été fondé par des anciens de GSC et en lisant l'article j'avais l'impression qu'on revenait à du Stalker (monde plus ouvert, interactions avec les personnages, ambiances, guitare & vodka tout ça).

Du coup, pour quelqu'un qui a adoré les Stalkers et s'est ennuyé dans les Métro parce que sans ambiance et trop linéaire, ça donne quoi ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est corrigé sur le site. Malheureusement, sur le papier, cette erreur, comme ma honte, ne s'effacera jamais...


Et l'_Emperesse_ de Sunless Skies, c'est volontaire ?  :tired:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et l'_Emperesse_ de Sunless Skies, c'est volontaire ?


Je me suis demandé aussi, dans le même test il y a aussi un problème de calendrier, le 31 juin 1906, puis durant l'année 1907 un intertitre revient à 1906.

Vu le jeu j'ai pensé que Noël était réellement devenu fou.

Oh mais emperess c'est l'équivalent d'impératrice en anglais non ?

----------


## Ruvon

On trouve Emperesse dans le Dictionnaire du Moyen Français (à ne pas confondre avec le français moyen, ce si populaire pléonasme), mais ça signifie que Noël est beaucoup plus vieux qu'il ne veut bien l'avouer.

----------


## PG 13

Sisi  Emperesse ça le fait moins je trouve  ::ninja::

----------


## Noel Malware

> Et l'_Emperesse_ de Sunless Skies, c'est volontaire ?


Oui, ça oui, j'ai pris quelques libertés sur la traduction. J'ai trouvé que ça rendait d'avantage le côté "dystopique" de la chose...

Par contre le problème de calendrier... euh... on va dire que c'est le capitaine qui devient fou...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah moi j'ai cru que c'était volontaire  ::o:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Dites, je viens de le recevoir, et comme j'ai des choses à dire, j'ai essayé de répondre *au sondage.*


Après avoir lu la moitié du mag sur le site, j'ai reçu la version papier dans laquelle j'ai découvert qu'il existe un sondage...
J'ai pas répondu de suite mais maintenant j'étais prêt à le faire, sauf que je ne trouve de lien vers ce sondage ni sur le site, ni sur le forum (où alors j'ai pas trouvé dans quel thread) et j'ai beau suivre la rédac et plusieurs de ses membres sur twitter et Facebook, il ne me semble pas avoir vu passer  de lien.

Donc là je suis bloqué :
-Comme la plupart des internautes j'ai la flemme de recopier une URL à la main, fut-elle crunchée  en CPC.CX
-Le mag papier est dans la chambre et j'ai beau beaucoup aimer CPC, pas au point de risquer de réveiller madame pour récupérer un lien.

----------


## Ruvon

Effectivement, pas de lien vers le sondage dans le magazine en ligne, ou alors je suis aussi aveugle que frère barbare.

@ackboo : dans l'article sur les ARG, tu mentionnes The Black Watchmen :




> Certains jeux vidéo comme la série des In Memoriam ou encore The Black Watchmen ont proposé des composantes d’ARG dans leur gameplay, obligeant le joueur à chercher sur Internet certains éléments pour continuer le jeu. Mais les serveurs ne sont aujourd’hui plus actifs…


Au dernières nouvelles, les serveurs de The Black Watchmen fonctionnent toujours et du contenu continue d'être créé pour ce jeu. J'avoue que j'ai la flemme de l'installer pour check si les ressources sont accessibles (du vrai travail d'expert CPC) mais tu parles peut-être uniquement de In Memoriam ; si c'est le cas, la formulation laisse entendre que tu parles des deux.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Allez hop, parce que même sans le mag sous la main mon super cerveau a su retrouver le lien : http://cpc.cx/sondage  ::lol::

----------


## Laya

Salut les canards.

Alors je suis encore loin d'avoir lu le magasine entier, mais sur l'article de Ackboo d'Apex legend, il parle d'un matchmaking qui fonctionne bien. A ma connaissance il n'y a pas de matchmaking basé sur le niveau dans le jeu. Peut être un matchmaking basé sur la taille de l'escouade mais même ça reste hypothétique. Du coup ba on se retrouve bien, à priori, à jouer robert première fois dans un fps contre goliath pgm coréen.  ::P: 

Attention Ackboo avec l'erreur sur le nombre de salarié de star citizen, tu es convié au tribunal populaire présidé par le Bolchévique Suprême Ivan le fou.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

C'est le cas de tous les BR, non ?

(je peux pas me rendre compte je suis toujours nul dans les BR  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## Jul Marston

Purée la référence à Tom-Tom et Nana  :;):

----------


## Grosnours

L'article sur la thérapie par le jeu est vraiment très intéressant, avec un suivi et beaucoup de choses à remarquer en creux, mais on ne peut s'empêcher d'être insatisfait au final et le tout ressemble presque à une anecdote. Peut-être que le sujet mériterait une deuxième partie plus tard, avec un approfondissement du contexte scientifique, des résultats ailleurs et l'évolution de cette expérimentation afin de dégager une vision plus globale.

----------


## TiNitro

> L'article sur la thérapie par le jeu est vraiment très intéressant, avec un suivi et beaucoup de choses à remarquer en creux, mais on ne peut s'empêcher d'être insatisfait au final et le tout ressemble presque à une anecdote. Peut-être que le sujet mériterait une deuxième partie plus tard, avec un approfondissement du contexte scientifique, des résultats ailleurs et l'évolution de cette expérimentation afin de dégager une vision plus globale.


100% d'accord.

----------


## Zerger

De manière générale, je trouve les articles de Noel super plaisants et drôles à lire. Comme le vin, il se bonifie avec le temps.
Que ca ne lui monte pas à la tête  ::P:

----------


## PG 13

On ne devrait pas autant lui sucer la teub mais je suis 100% d' accord également  ::P:

----------


## Catel

Merci Izual de m'avoir fait découvrir Eastshade, le jeu le plus mariakalashien de tous les temps et un ajout supplémentaire à ma wishlist.  :;):

----------


## Izual

::lol::

----------


## Noel Malware

> De manière générale, je trouve les articles de Noel super plaisants et drôles à lire. Comme le vin, il se bonifie avec le temps.
> Que ca ne lui monte pas à la tête


Oh, vous êtes beaucoup trop gentils, mais merci beaucoup ! Je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux.

----------


## Ruvon

Devant un message comme celui de Zerger, Kahn aurait masqué son émotion (que l'on sait immense à chaque compliment) derrière la visière de son casque et se serait bien gardé de répondre.

Boulon l'aurait banni.

Noel, il dit merci.

Ça a bien changé Canard PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Ellen Replay

> L'article sur la thérapie par le jeu est vraiment très intéressant, avec un suivi et beaucoup de choses à remarquer en creux, mais on ne peut s'empêcher d'être insatisfait au final et le tout ressemble presque à une anecdote. Peut-être que le sujet mériterait une deuxième partie plus tard, avec un approfondissement du contexte scientifique, des résultats ailleurs et l'évolution de cette expérimentation afin de dégager une vision plus globale.


Merci !  ::happy2::  Concernant ton insatisfaction, je pense que c'est normal vu qu'il y a énormément de choses à dire sur le sujet, mais j'avais envie de me focaliser sur un atelier en particulier pour montrer comment ça se passe, concrètement. Ça n'exclut pas la possibilité d'un traitement différent pour une prochaine fois.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, puisqu'on en est aux mercis, j'aime beaucoup le mag, en ce moment. 

Autant à l'époque du Kickstarter, j'ai eu une période où je pensais que c'était fini, que je me lassais, que j'étais trop vieux pour ces conneries. J'ai pas renouvelé l'abo, mais on ne se refait pas, j'ai quand même pris tous les numéros en kioske. 
Et là arrive la cohorte de nouveaux et le passage en mensuel. 

Et flute mince, c'est vraiment bon. Les reportages d'Ellen sont à chaque fois une très plaisante découverte (celui sur les prisons, les chasseurs de succès...), j'aime beaucoup ces points de vue "autour du jeu", et ça vaut pour toutes les autres rubriques. Tiens, je me jette toujours sur Canard Dé et ça pourrait faire la moitié du mag que ça ne me dérangerais pas.

Un petit plop à Izual qui me fait souvent poiler et me surprend à chaque fois (je ne sais plus la dernière comparaison métaphorique de l'autre jour, mais ça m'a fait marrer un moment).

Bref, je ne pensais pas suivre ce cap entre les derniers départs et les arrivées.. et au final j'adore cette nouvelle formule. En fait, il n'y a pas de bonne ou de mauvaise époque. Si je devais résumer mon appréciation du canard jusqu'à présent, je dirais que ce sont surtout des rencontre... hem, pardon... Entre ça et l'émission qui est vraiment sympa, les récents développements sont appréciables et l'équipe est un plaisir à suivre. Et c'est pour ça que je continue à vous lire, malgré le fait que mon temps effectif de jeu PC tend gentiment vers zéro depuis 2-3 ans.

Allez, s'il fallait chipoter, les couvertures rose criardes à la RAGE 2, c'est vraiment pas mon truc. Mais finalement on s'en branle un peu du flacon.

----------


## Izual

Merci, je pense parler au nom de tout le monde en disant que ça fait très plaisir à lire.  :Emo:

----------


## Haraban

Pareil. y'a eu une période en 2018 ou j'y croyais plus, mais là je trouve que vous êtes au top.
Du coup je vais me réabonner. Merci la rédac ^^.

----------


## Dinen

Coucou

Message à l'attention de @Kahn_Lusth : Une coquille s'est glissée dans les News Online. On ne dit pas 'afturgurluk' mais bel et bien 'afturgurghluk'  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bien vu!

----------


## perverpepere

> Je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux.


Non t’embêtes pas continu comme ça  ::trollface::

----------


## cal_74

Salut,

Est-ce que quelqu'un en Belgique a réussi à mettre la main sur un Canard PC 392?

Sur Bruxelles (ne se prononce pas "Brukselle"  ::rolleyes:: ), c'est toujours le numéro précédent qui est en librairies...

----------


## PG 13

Nope, je suis passé au libraire aujourd'hui et c' est toujours le mag de février en rayon  ::'(:

----------


## cal_74

Les premiers symptomes de manque vont commencer à se faire sentir...  ::unsure::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Les premiers symptomes de manque vont commencer à se faire sentir...


Tu m'étonnes, j'ai déjà fini de lire le numéro du mois de mars... Heureusement qu'en étant abonné je peux commencer à lire les articles à paraître pour Avril !  ::lol::  #pubsubtile

----------


## cal_74

Nouveau tour chez le libraire et je ne vois toujours que le ciel qui rougeoie et le soleil qui bleuoie...

Dites les gars de chez Canard PC, le gouvernement belge est déjà tombé, pas besoin de rajouter de la pression sociale en boycottant les livraisons vers la Belgique  :Manif:

----------


## PG 13

C'est trop exceptionnel que pour devenir chiant et râler plein not' panse, et c' est sans doute indépendant de la volonté de la rédaction.

Après si je me mets à tuer des gens faudra pas se demander d' où ça vient  ::ninja::

----------


## kommissar_alan

Sur la version papier, dans le test de Metro exodus, il n'est fait mention que de l'Epic store pour le DRM; or, il me semblait avoir lu quelque part que ce jeu serait aussi "équipé" de (l'infect) Denuvo.. 

Pourriez-vous éclairer ma lanterne faiblissante, svp ?

Merci par avance  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

> Sur la version papier, dans le test de Metro exodus, il n'est fait mention que de l'Epic store pour le DRM; or, il me semblait avoir lu quelque part que ce jeu serait aussi "équipé" de (l'infect) Denuvo.. 
> 
> Pourriez-vous éclairer ma lanterne faiblissante, svp ?
> 
> Merci par avance


C'est le cas.

----------


## Narushima

Ça a l'air très bien, SmallPDF, mais pour convertir un document Word ou Excel en PDF, il suffit de faire "Enregistrer sous" et choisir PDF.

----------


## madgic

> Ça a l'air très bien, SmallPDF, mais pour convertir un document Word ou Excel en PDF, il suffit de faire "Enregistrer sous" et choisir PDF.


C'est surtout pour l'inverse que c'est utile.

----------


## Kompre

J'arrive un peu après la bataille, mais ouais ce dernier numéro était vraiment chouette. Et merci aussi pour l'effort / le bon technique en avant fait sur la publication des articles. Je lis le mag online, et c'est vraiment chouette de les voir arriver un par un, comme des petits Malteser gobés à la volée.

Mention spéciale à l'article sur Sunless Skies qui m'a fait furieusement envie. Et l'excellente intro sur Slay the Spire, qui ouvre les yeux sur quelques vérités importantes.

 ::happy2::

----------

